# Movie Trivia!!



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

This is for all you movie fans out there!!!

The game is..... Name that Actor/actress &  Name that Movie!

I will give you for ex:  Name that Movie!!
                              Qoute: " You jump, I jump right?"
                              Hint: Ship
                              Answer: Titanic

Ready to play????

       Name that Actor!
       Quote:  " I want a picture of SpiderMan and a decent one
                  at that!" 
       Who said this quote??


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

J Jonah Jameson?




 Okay:

 [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]"Crom, I have never prayed to you before. I have no tongue for it. No one, not even you, will remember if we were good men or bad. Why we fought, and why we died. All that matters is that today, two stood against many. Valor pleases you, so grant me this one request. Grant me revenge! [/font] [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] And if you do not listen, the HELL with you!"[/font]


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Please answer the question above!

This site is for Trivia only!!

Anyone else know the answer??


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 21, 2004)

Now that would have to be Conan the Cimmerian, by Crom. 


Ok, who said this: 'It all depends... When do you want to die? Tomorrow? The day after tomorrow? That's about as long as I'll wait.' 

(The character's nick-name will do).


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Hey......stick to the first question!!

Name that Actor:
Here's a different quote......
Who said this:  " Hey....there's a bomb on the bus...." ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 21, 2004)

Oh the _actor's _name? Is that JK Simmons?


----------



## polymorphikos (May 21, 2004)

The Bride (Beatrix Kiddo?) and Keanu Reeves? Maybe Sandra Bullock.

Name the character:
"_I_ bring scientists. _You _bring a rock star."


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

Whoops!! I fair knocked that out of sync! As you can see, I'm not normally very good with these games. Sorry about that Sage Orion.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

That's alright!  

Actually the answer was Dennis Hopper in Speed!
(There's a bomb on the bus....)


Anyhow........ I guess this game is going nowhere....
but its kinda funny!!  Haha!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 21, 2004)

John Hammond, Jurassic Park?

How about this one (name character/actor+film):

'Okay, What am I doing?...I'm chasing this guy...Nope, he's chasing me.'


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Your gonna have to give us a HINT!!


----------



## tonic (May 21, 2004)

How about we do it this way so it's organized, we make a list of everyone who wants to play. When it is each of there turn a question is asked (we can maek categories and so on) if they get it right they get another question, if they get it wrong it goes to the next person. I've played this before though it was Lord of The Rings Trivial Pursuit and the perosn wpicked a colour and that colour would be something liek Good Guys...Anyone interested?


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

tonic said:
			
		

> How about we do it this way so it's organized, we make a list of everyone who wants to play. When it is each of there turn a question is asked (we can maek categories and so on) if they get it right they get another question, if they get it wrong it goes to the next person. I've played this before though it was Lord of The Rings Trivial Pursuit and the perosn wpicked a colour and that colour would be something liek Good Guys...Anyone interested?


Cool! I'm in!  All though I tried to start it where I asked the questions
and people would guess.  
But well do it that way!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 22, 2004)

Tonic: that sounds like a slightly more complex version of what we generally play, and yet none the better for being so. I think the best way would be to continue in the usual vein, whereby the person who guesses correctly continues the game-in event of two or more guesses whoever asks the question picks and all continues smoothly, no need for fancy rules


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 22, 2004)

*Movie Trivia*

In 'Highlander' (the movie) what was the name of of the character played by Sean Connery?


----------



## Traveller (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Juan Sanchez I think im sure actually


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*



			
				Traveller said:
			
		

> Juan Sanchez I think im sure actually


Need more...


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Juan Villa-Lobos Ramirez. Thats all that I can think of... so I'll post a question and if I'm wrong, *shrugs* you can ignore it and post a replacement question 
 What is the name of the link between the Princess Bride and Robin Hood: Men in Tights?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Are you talking about Cary Elwes??? Robin Hood (who can do an English accent - allegedly) and Westley (and whatever the pirate name he used)...

If we are answering and then posting questions:

Here are two, a difficult one and a fairly easy one...

HARD: "I'm here in case you succeed!" is a quote from which Sci-Fi movie... I want the name of the film, the characters name and the actor's name...

EASY: In which Fantasy film are there two characters called Seth and Nathaniel Messinger who "fell"???


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Answer to the easy question: City of Angels, Seth was played by Nicholas Cage.

Funny thing: I watched that film yesterday evening on France 2...

Whoever answers the hard question, may post the next one...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Hard question: Stargate, Jack O'Neill and Kurt Russell  

As for Connery's character it is Juan Sanchez Villa-Lobos Ramirez  (a mouthfull!)

Westley was the 'Dread Pirate Roberts' too.

New question:
"There are some places in the universe you don't go alone" was one of the taglines for what movie?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

New answer:

Aliens... 

Can't think of a question, at the moment... But if someone wants to post one, and I'll come up with a few later on...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

What movie is this quote from:

"Home again, home again, jiggidy-jig!"


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Sounds like Blade Runner...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

a-yup, you got it!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

You ain't dealin' wiv no skiffy wannabe!!!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Got two questions:

1) Who held Frodo back, just before Gandalf followed the Balrog into the chasm???
(supplied by my wife  )
2) What was Michael Rennie's character called in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"???


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

1) Boromir or Aragorn, Boromir or Aragorn.... Boromir?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Is that your final answer???


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Yes, the '?' is there because I do not *know* it, but it's the choice I make to answer.
So, am I right or was it someone else?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

It Was Boromir!!! Woohoo!!! :d

Party!!!


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

yeah! And I even got a question to ask:

Who spoke Draco? (Dragonheart) 

And don't forget the other unanswered question from The Master:



			
				The Master™ said:
			
		

> 2) What was Michael Rennie's character called in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"???


----------



## Hypes (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Sirathiel: Sean Connery

The Master: Klaatu, or the Carpenter.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

You're on the money concerning my question. Don't know for The Master though. Well, feel free to ask the next question!


----------



## ravenus (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Here's a simple one. Which film was the primary inspiration behind Lucas' _Star Wars_ movie?


----------



## Hypes (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Which other british TV series of the 70s is _Allo, Allo!_ based upon?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Ravenus:  Was it the Seventh Samurai?
Hypes:  Was it Dads Army?


----------



## Hypes (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

No.


----------



## zorka (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Lacedaemonian, I think you were close:

 Hypes, was it _Secret Army_?  

_Secret Army_ was a serious drama and I believe Allo, Allo was a satire of that series.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Indeed, you are correct. _Allo, Allo!_ also had some casting parallels to _Secret Army_.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> Here's a simple one. Which film was the primary inspiration behind Lucas' _Star Wars_ movie?


It was *The Hidden Fortress* by Kurosawa. It had the theme of a fiesty princess needing to be kept safe from her late father's enemies by a motley crew so that she may reclaim her legacy. The characters of the bickering peasants in this movie were supposed to have inspired the C3PO-R2D2 pair.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Which "character" can be seen in the film Forbidden Planet and made a cameo appearance in Gremlins???
(As an extra clue, this character also made many cameo appearances in the series Lost in Space and the original series of The Twilight Zone)


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Robbie the Robot?

If so, then what is the connection between "The Day the Earth Stood Still" and Evil Dead III: Army of Darkness?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

"Damn yer eyes, sirah!!!" I was hoping no one would get Robbie!!! 

Can't answer yours in return, just yet, need to see Army of Darkness!!!


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Umm, is it that Ash spoke the same thing (or similar anyway) as Klaatu?


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Yep.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Okay, here is a question:

Who is Thomas A Anderson otherwise known as??? And name the film(s) the character has appeared in...


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Neo/The One/The Fantastic Flying Messiah, in the Matrix Trilogy?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

HEHEH... Smartypants!!!

What was the name of Captain James T Kirk's son, in The Wrath of Khan/The Search for Spock???


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

David?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

Damn, You Are Good!!! :d


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Movie Trivia*

"It is not the axe that cuts, but the tree that _is_ cut,"- _Ancient Chinese saying._

1) Who played Jill Masterson in Goldfinger?

And, for bonus Brownie points: 

2) How was the character's relationship with Tilly changed from the book for the film?


----------

